# Phoenix-based HârnMaster Game



## hrafnagud (Feb 9, 2005)

*Phoenix-based HârnMaster Game*

I will be starting up a new HârnMaster game set in HârnWorld this week or next.  Currently I have four players, and I'd like to see about finding one or two more.  We'll be playing every other Saturday (evenings), though there is room for an additional game if we find a good match.  Sound good?  Email me at hrafnagud@cox.net


----------

